# mello buddha



## Kilherza (3/4/17)

good day 

look for a vape shop that sells mello buddha brand in cpt area?

thanks


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (3/4/17)

http://vapeshop.co.za/Mello-Buddha-Ejuice-3MG-60ml

Quite expensive for a 60ml ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Highlander (11/4/17)

Does any local shop stock virgin vape or halo liquid?


----------

